# Jedi passed 12 May 2012



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - he was beautiful!

Run softly at the Bridge Jedi.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry! what a gorgeous golden he was..you are in my thoughts


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Jedi was beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Jedi, such a handsome boy, he will now be running free at the bridge where he will never know discomfort or any pain ever again and the sun will forever shine on him

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Jedi


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Jedi-he was such a beautiful boy, I know he will be missed.

My heart goes out to you, my thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed sweet Jedi.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Jedi. He was beautiful indeed. 

You are with people who understand your loss better than anyone. A year ago around this time it was me who lost my best friend, my soul dog, the light of my life. Pain was unbearable first couple months. While world carried on, my heart was hurting and bleeding. How you could go on without someone who meant so much to you? Someone who was there with you as soon as you open your eyes and who gives you the last good night kiss. It is hard, very hard. I feel your pain and devastation as I've been there and I am still grieving loss of my beautiful Buddy. I know Jedi will always stay in your heart, that is the place where they live forever. I hope time will help to easy your pain. Jedi will always be next to you in his spirit following every step you make. Memories of him will live forever, he will never be forgotten.

You are in my thoughts and prayers at this very sad time.

Run free, play hard, sleep softy sweet Jedi.

*To live in the hearts of those we love is never to die. *


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a handsome boy. I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry  He is a beautiful boy<3 RIP Jedi.


----------



## Tywais (May 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, it does help. The pain of the loss is beyond anything I've experienced before and overwhelming at times so it is new and challenging. All the reminders around the house, the torn towels we played tug of war with, his food and water bowl. They all bring up tears and loneliness.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tywais said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, it does help. The pain of the loss is beyond anything I've experienced before and overwhelming at times so it is new and challenging. All the reminders around the house, the torn towels we played tug of war with, his food and water bowl. They all bring up tears and loneliness.


Yes, it is new and challenging and it helps to know there are the others who felt and feel the same way. It helps to know there are the others who understand. You shared your life with beautiful Jedi for ten years, it cant just go away so fast. It is a great loss. You will feel his presence around for days as he is still with you in spirit. You cant see but you can feel. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jedi*

I am so very sorry to read about Jedi-what a beautiful boy he was!!!!
This is the best place to come for comfort and sharing your feelings.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.....

RIP Jedi.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

What a gordeous looking boy.

I am so sorry for your loss..nothing harder.

Sending peace

Victoria


----------



## riley2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am so sorry, our Riley passed just 2 weeks ago, I know the pain is devastating. 

If there is any place where people understand exactly what you are going through it is here. I know it helped us immensely. RIP Jedi, say hi to Riley for us.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching for you and your family. Jedi was a very handsome boy who was obviously loved by his people. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that he is free of pain forever now. He has a lot of Golden company at the Bridge, where he waits for you.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Jedi


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

What a beautiful, happy boy he was. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing those difficult moments with us. 

HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Jedi was a beautiful dog. Hang in there and remember all the good times!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I cant promiose you this about that beautiful boy or yours--he will live in your heart forever, you will always miss and remember him and will always love him. I love my very first own dog" back in Nov,. of '56, had gotten her for my 11th brithday, a beautiful English setter I named Beauty. Mine was a quail hutning family and we always had English Setters and Pointers. I lost her to distemper.

Since then I have lost many, many dogs, english setters, a couple of Irish Setters, 4 goldens and I can still cry over each and every one of them. I love each and every one as much now as I did when they were with me in body, not just spirit. Each time I los one, my great and took in another one. The new one did not demish any of the love I had for the one lost. just put more love in my heart.

I lost my godlen girl, kayCee to cacner at 8 yrs. 9 months 4 years ago come May25. Just a year and 10 days before that I had lost my red golden boy, Buck at 12 yrs. 3 months to heart attack. I have one remaing, a girl we adopted Dec. 7, 2002 and she is pushing 11 if not so already, Had a mast cell turmor removed from her leg 3 years ago this month (I have come to dread May) but is doing just great.

I am so sorry about your beautiful boy. Let the tears flow. My husband and I often talk about our lost dogs and I usually end up with tears in my eyes and my arms around Honey.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!
So sorry for your loss, these angels only stay with us such a short time.
But man, what cherished memories!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Jedi.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful golden. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Jedi.

I am so sorry, Peace Be With You!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry.
What a handsome guy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jedi. He was a gorgeous boy. It's so hard to say good bye to our precious puppies


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry! What a beautiful boy he was! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't bare the thought of it.


----------



## Tywais (May 12, 2012)

Again, many thanks for the remarkable and welcome support. My work puts me in a 12 hour time zone difference from the US so will be trying to get some sleep now. Seem to be running through a gamut of emotions from initial denial at the moment he was gone, grief and blame (the 'what ifs').


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tywais*

Tywais

All of the emotions are so normal. We always ask the what ifs and it does no good at all. Hope it comforts you to know that your Jedi is at peace at the Rainbow Bridge, and is playing with all of our babies, and you will see him, again.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He will be greeted by many friends at the bridge. I lost my boxer boy just about 2 months ago and still not used to him not being here.. They really know how to work themselves into our hearts. RIP Jedi .. You are now free of all pain.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jedi  he was such a handsome boy!

Your story reminded me so much of ours. We lost our 3 year old Golden Daisy to kidney failure 4 months ago, like you with Jedi she was on IV fluids at the vets and we looked after her at home until she eventually lost her fight. It's so very difficult and all of us here that have lost our best friend know the pain and emptiness that you're feeling. Keep posting here and you'll find support from people who understand. 
Jedi is free from his pain now and running free at the bridge. Take care


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jedi. He was so handsome, a beauty indeed. I lost my Bud in October, and the pain of his loss was overwhelming. They become such a precious part of our lives, it is so hard to lose them. Peaceful thoughts and hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

The what ifs are really hard. It's how we torture ourselves when they are gone. Ironically, they loved us unconditionally and would not want us to do this to ourselves. I just love your handsome boys name. It is so obvious in the pictures of what a wonderful home and life that he had with you. Sending thoughts for strength to get you through this terrible time.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of the love of your life. He was SO SO beautiful! Rest in Peace Jedi.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, we all seem to find our way to this forum when we are in shock, denial and absolutely heartbroken over the loss of our beautiful fur babies. I am so sorry for your loss of Jedi. What a sweet, sweet face, and he was obviously loved a lot. We know just how you feel, and have also asked ourselves "what if?" But the truth is, most of us will never have all the answers to our questions. We have to have faith that they are in God's loving arms, and we will see them again someday. Wishing you comfort, strength and peace.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Jedi was a beautiful golden. We can read the love in your words. I wish I had better words to say, but others here say it so much better than I can.

I will say this, when I read your words my heart goes out to you, I cry the tears right along side of you, I feel your pain, and wish you peace. You will run and play with Jedi again some day.


Pat


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Jedi was a handsome boy.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Prayer to you and Jedi.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He was so beautiful. We're so sorry for your loss. You'll see him again at The Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the pictures!
I am so sorry for your loss. Peace to your heart...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Jedi. He was a very handsome boy. He will be in your hearts forever!!! RIP sweet Jedi.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry for the very sudden, & shocking passing of Jedi. What all have said is so true, we all know the pain that feels like your heart is being ripped from your chest . I too have been there only 8 short weeks ago, after suddenly & shockingly losing both my boys within 2 days of each other. 

I hope you find comfort knowing he's with all our goldens at the bridge. 
I have to believe this that we will see all our precious babies once again and I'm sure Jedi will be amongst them all. My prayers & thoughts to you at this awful time.. I hope you find pea ce soon xxx


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry about your handsome Jedi. Prayers to you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Jedi your beautiful golden boy, may he R.I.P.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so very very sorry. He was indeed a beautiful boy and your post reads full of love and affection for him and I am sure hes going to leave a big hole in your lives. I hope all the lovely memories you have of him will help to turn your tears into smiles in the passage of time and in the meantime, please know I am thinking of you. Run free lovely Jedi.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Jedi.. he was so beautiful. We just don't have them as long as should!


----------



## Tywais (May 12, 2012)

Things are only slightly better but mostly due to my work where it is a distraction. Still, several times a day I go to the porch or come down stairs and expect him to be there. Even some noises and I think, what's he up to. 

Found myself angry at myself the other night thinking I should have been able to do something more but realize that is self defeating.

This may seem odd, but yesterday I had a dream and saw him coming down the stairs, his younger happy self, with a glow around him. Had a smile when I woke up.

My university work is in Asia and my wife is Buddhist and everyday she fills his water bowl and food bowl up and sits it on the front porch and calls for him that dinner is ready and to be good. She is more accepting of the situation than I. I still break down a couple of times a day.

A big thank you for all your warm and kind words. Lovely support group.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tywais said:


> ...
> This may seem odd, but yesterday I had a dream and saw him coming down the stairs, his younger happy self, with a glow around him. Had a smile when I woke up.


It is not odd, it is wonderful sign form Jedi. That is how they let us know they are ok, happy and healthy again.
May peace be with you my friend.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That really is a lovely sign from Jedi that he visited you in your dreams to let you know he's okay


----------



## Tywais (May 12, 2012)

I remembered I had a video I made of one of his more excitable moments. Regret not having made more. I put it together as a memorial to him and put it on Youtube. 
Watching it made me smile and made me sad. Hope it's alright to post the link here.

I miss him so terribly much.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. I am going through what you are going through right now and its beyond my wildest imagination. I guess we all think Our Golden is the most beautiful and I am no exception ....But WOW Jedi is stunning. Gorgeous gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful video. It is the most cute a mad dog I've ever seen. 
I know how much you miss Jedi. I lost my Buddy a year ago and still miss him so much and think about him, especially in the moments when I am alone.
It takes time to get easier.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

Tywais said:


> I remembered I had a video I made of one of his more excitable moments. Regret not having made more. I put it together as a memorial to him and put it on Youtube.
> Watching it made me smile and made me sad. Hope it's alright to post the link here.
> 
> I miss him so terribly much.
> ...


And of course Mad Dogs tail is wagging the whole time. Vicious Attack Dog lol


----------

